# Les's Bait 50th Anniversary Walleye Tournament



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

2011 will mark a very big milestone for Les's Bait(Marko Landing). They will celebrate 50 years in business this year. I have known Martha for a little over a year now and I have nothing but good things to say about her and her staff. To celebrate their 50th year in business they wanted to host a 50th Year Open Walleye Tournament. However do to circumstances beyond their control they didn't think it was going to happen. After hearing that this 50th year celebration might not take place something had to be done to help them enjoy this milestone. I told Martha that I would host this tournament for her and her staff. I contacted the Ohio Walleye Federation and with their help we are announcing this Open Walleye Tournament will take place on June 25, 2011. 

I know many anglers have passed through the the doors of Les's Bait over the last 50 years. This is our chance as Anglers no matter what type of fish we seek, to show our appreciation for the years service that Les's have provided for us. Les's will provide Doughnuts and Coffee before the launch and Lunch will be provided at the Weigh-in. Also on a more personal note, someone brought up the idea on having a plaque made up for Martha and her staff. I personally think this is a great idea and if anybody is willing to donate to this idea I will get it made and present it to her after the weigh-in. I have attached the Entry Form to this post. If anyone has any questions feel free to give me a call at 216-233-1281. Thanks Everyone

Jim Jones


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

That is great news!! We love Martha and Les's. If you need any help from my Dad or I let us know. We will help tournament day or do whatever you need.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey it's good to hear from you guys. As for helping at the tournament I will keep u in mind. For now Just pass the word about the tournament and I will get back with you as we get closer to tournament day.


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim

are u still doing the kountze walleye open on June 18


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this tourney still on for Les


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Both are still on including the crappie tournament this saturday.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Known Martha for some time and she has always been a sweetheart. Hosted our walleye tournament at work for 20 some yrs. Gonna have to see about getting in this, just to show support if nothing else!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll be in Canada that week or I would definitely be in on this!


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Anglers,

Just got the first couple checks in the mail for this Tournament and wanted to remind everyone that the mailing deadline is June 15. Hope to see a great turnout for Martha and her Team.

Jim


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought it was the 18th and my partner is out for that date. Now that I know it's a week later, Jim, I will be calling you and we'll meet like last yr, at Metzgers if that's ok. Talk to ya soon. Gotta get in this one......


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,


This coming Saturday 6/18 is the Kountze Walleye Open.
This Tournament is a fundraiser for the Louisville Kids Fishing Derby. This event has helped more than 200 kids become anglers. If you are looking for a fun tournament were all money raised goes back to the kids, this is the one. Hope to see alot of OGF members Saturday morning.

Thanks
Jim Jones
" Remember to take a kid fishing"


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry guys I ment to post this under the Kountze Walleye Open. I guess it doesnt matter because some anglers are fishing both.......Funny mistake thoe!!

Jim


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations to Father/Daughter team Joe & Amanda Yackmack for putting a butt-woop'n on the rest of the field! Although it was a tough day on the water, they managed to catch 11.4 pounds for the victory. Great job guys!

Thanks Martha and Les's for putting on this tournament. It was a lot of fun with great food. Thank you!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Erick!! You guys had 4 nice fish. One more and you probably would have beat us. That was pretty cool and I am still in shock that we actually won. 

I did end up a crank bait short by the end of the day, but 1 isn't that bad!!

We both want to thank Martha and the crew at Les's too!!! You guys did a great job setting up this tournament and it was a lot of fun. We also want to thank Jim Jones. You always do a great job with these open tournaments. It always runs smoothly and is very organized. Jim you do a lot for the sport of fishing in general and it is appreciated.


----------

